# Football tonight Love it or loath it



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Football tonight Love it or loath it ?
OR 
Football tonight Love it or loath it ?​
​
Me it will be FF then the apprentice - cant say I loath the game but I choose NOT to watch

~Dizzi~


----------



## jini (May 15, 2007)

hi dizzi,

its a good job you reminded me of the apprentice as i thought that i read somewhere that they had moved it to another day but have just double checked and it is on tonight so i guess i will be in the bedroom watching that as dp will be glued to tv  it will aslo get me out of having to go fetch his beers up for him   he will have to get his own  

enjoy love janine xx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Love it, Love it, Love it  

C'mon Chelsea bring it home  

 Kim.x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Don't quite love it, but DH a huge Chelsea fan so by default I support the blues................I am a footie widow tonight though as he is at the pub watching it, he was offered a hospitality ticket and so could have been in Moscow but with the flights from here (Geneva) it would have meant needing 3 days out ofthe office which he just couldn't have afforded, so he's feeling rather niggled about that.........

  for a win..........need a happy DH   

Jennie
    x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Loath it - they took blooming corrie off


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I do like footie but not really bothered who wins would like United to win for my nephew n BIL but as we are Liverpool fans in our house we dont like either team !!!


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Nail bitting time now.....................


----------

